# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Belgian Blue Pharm

## Gi812Many

Never heard anyone talk about this UGL. Been using them for over a year now and have to say I have never used a more consistent, clean product. Just thought to throw a good review for them.  :7up:  :7up:

----------


## Gi812Many

Thought I would add a picture as to what their products look like. I like the 100mL jugs  :Smilie: ) The bottom bottle was Winstrol , took the label off because I traveled with it.

----------


## snowman

> Thought I would add a picture as to what their products look like. I like the 100mL jugs ) The bottom bottle was Winstrol , took the label off because I traveled with it.


Cant say ive heard of it , but i like the 100ml jug idea, but i would never travel it with....

----------


## Gi812Many

Traveling didnt consist of airplanes and TSA, customs etc. Was merely road trip via vehicle.

----------


## snowman

thats better.. then i would take that entire fridge you got there...lol
nice stock u got there...

----------


## Gi812Many

Thanks....Amazing how fast it goes :/

----------


## Glock17

Holy Shit....You are the first person I have found that has mentioned BBP.. Im on my third week of Test, Tren and Var... Im a member on a couple sites and no one has heard of them.....My buddy I competed against in my weight class turned me on to them, swears by them. He destroyed me in my previous comp, I came in dry at 235 and he was a monster at 271. Anyhow, what products have you tried? Loving your stash, see the big jugs  :Smilie:  I decided to first try them out before I dropped some on the jugs. Curious to hear your feedback

----------


## Gi812Many

Whats up Glock....Nice name, actually carry a 17 myself. Always have  :Smilie:  havent found much of anything regarding them as well....Suppose they are just playing it word of mouth? Ive tried their, Test E, Tren E, Tren A, Primo, Cyp (which got by mistake), Masteron , Winny, Var and Eq. Have to say I like all their stuff. The jugs are my favorite, dont have to constantly re-order.

----------


## Glock17

Wow, you have tried almost everything...How did you like their Primo, thats going to be my next thing after this cycle. Im loving loving their Tren , still havent had Tren E hit me like this since old day Spartan. I needed something like this, just felt like I was getting immune to Tren or something. Kicked my motivation back in. Still cant get over your picture LOL...Dont mind me asking whats the capsules at the bottom? Sick Tatts by the way is that your whole upper body? I would like more but, dont want it to hurt me competing. Goal is 260-265 by spring, hopefully BBP will get me there!

----------


## Gi812Many

Love their Primo, just ran it the last go round. That and the Masteron . Got long and lean looking....Always loved Primo, just gives you a different look, you know what I mean? Expensive stuff but worth it. I love their Tren too, see the big jug of it on the right  :Smilie:  Im doing Test, Tren and Winny right now...Took a break from Tren for roughly 3 and half months. Got up to 1.2g and it just killed me, no more results than what I got at 800 or so. Winny is one of my favorites, it just works with my body type so well. Yah theres a close up of the tatts on my Avatar, was brutal. Did the filigree in one 9 hr sit :/ So 260-265, your a freaking beast. You holding lean like in your avatar? Ive been hitting it hard for a year and 3 months, pretty incredible what ive done in a year. Put on roughly 36lbs and dropped bf down from around 21% to I would say im at 11-12% right now. Still have a long ways to go before I reach my goals, 245-250 lean is my goal at 6'3. Figure another 2 years of training. Hopefully the cow will get me there too  :0icon Pissedoff:

----------


## Glock17

Here is a picture of my little stash....

----------


## Glock17

Yah im staying lean now through out the year. I use to get up to around 14% during bulking season but, just not healthy. Rather eat super clean and put the weight on with quality. I believe the rHGH im on has really helped me to stay lean and im on another growth spurt I believe. At the end of my 3rd week and im up as of today 5lbs, pretty shocked. Its harder to put on weight now but between this new diet and the gear im pretty pleased. I know what you mean by the long lean look, I was running 1.2g of Primo around 7 months ago, actually when I took my Avatar picture, love Primo. I dont think my goal of 260-265 is that far off, by my next cycle I should be there. Im going to put in another order here in 3 weeks so I have my stuff on standby, definetely running their Tren again, the best to date. Think im going to run Test, Tren, Dbol . Cant believe no one else knows of BBP on these forums?

----------


## Gi812Many

Bump for the best ****ing Tren ever...4th week into the cycle, 4 months since I took Tren...Tren still is the best shit on planet earth  :Smilie:

----------


## Gi812Many

Oh just thought I would post this new pic of the new jug, Glock they changed their labels....

----------


## papa-g

> Oh just thought I would post this new pic of the new jug, Glock they changed their labels....<img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=127820"/>


God I cant wait to try it.

----------


## Dpyle

> Oh just thought I would post this new pic of the new jug, Glock they changed their labels....<img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=127820"/>


Guess they are still looking for a stopper for a gallon?

----------


## Gi812Many

^^^LMAO Dpyle......Papa-q wait till you hit their Tren , christ....Been a minute since I was on the Tren, and damn just hit me like a brick wall. Started back at 600mgs/weekly and was just to much. I cut back to 400mgs/weekly and feel great. 600mgs just made me feel like shit.

----------


## Rwy

> Oh just thought I would post this new pic of the new jug, Glock they changed their labels....


Wow I have never seen that before. How many ml is in there?

----------


## Gi812Many

100mL's  :7up:

----------


## snowblowjoe

Just ordered my test prop tren ace and 100ml oral winny. Like I said my last cycle I'm going out with a bang baby

----------


## Gi812Many

Sweeeeeeetttttt.........Bro their winny and tren are the shit. Im on virtually the same thing now except Enanthates on the Test and Tren.

----------


## snowman

> Here is a picture of my little stash....


You are using the same pictures on another website..the only thing that changes is your name "tooreal11" even you avatar picture is the same...do you actually have any product ? if you do, i think you are trying to promote this product....

----------


## Gi812Many

^^^^^You did disappear on us Glock???

----------


## snowblowjoe

Just want to say that shit I have gone from this lab is ridiculously good. He never does this but he's even replacing 1 of my bottles of tren do to my mistake and my **** up. So he gained a lawyer customer for life that's the only lab values from now on and it's the highest quality. And I've had Kalpa, endurrex, SCIROXX, sarcoplex, dragon Pharma, etc. 

Belgian blue pharm is the best hands down

----------


## Gi812Many

I told you!!!  :0icon Pissedoff:  Not hard to know when you got good product in this market place

----------


## Gi812Many

Wait have you tried the Tren yet? What happen to the Tren?

----------


## snowblowjoe

I'm getting a new bottle sent out very soon!

----------


## Gi812Many

Keep us informed as to how the cycle goes.....

----------


## snowblowjoe

Will do. The jug of winny I have is intense lol

----------


## Glock17

Snowman not selling anybodys gear friend..Tore my bicep and had surgery monday, cant believe it. Im done guys for the next 3-5 months. So im still here and that was my stash? So what if im on another forum, am I not allowed to be? The gear was awesome!! I agree snowblowjoe, im a customer for life now, or as long as they keep making this that good. I like you man tried a ton of them, Sciroxx, Kalpa, Balkan, RBB, and a couple domestic's nothing comes close. Im thinking of using a low dosage of Anavar to help in the recovery, curious if that would help speed things up?

----------


## ppwc1985

Have you all try their hcg is it g2g

----------


## ironbeck

wow thats funny...i make my own sh it and its the best I have ever done in 20 yrs.

----------


## ironbeck

But I would like someone to pm me about their hcg

----------


## Gi812Many

Smart Ironbeck...atleast your assured as to what your getting.

----------


## snowman

> Snowman not selling anybodys gear friend..Tore my bicep and had surgery monday, cant believe it. Im done guys for the next 3-5 months. So im still here and that was my stash? So what if im on another forum, am I not allowed to be? The gear was awesome!! I agree snowblowjoe, im a customer for life now, or as long as they keep making this that good. I like you man tried a ton of them, Sciroxx, Kalpa, Balkan, RBB, and a couple domestic's nothing comes close. Im thinking of using a low dosage of Anavar to help in the recovery, curious if that would help speed things up?


bro never said you were selling anyone gear.... i said you were promoting the gear... but anyways, sorry to hear about your injury and i hope you recover fast from your surgery, but i would not use any steroids to try to recover faster ...my 2cents..

----------


## snowblowjoe

If I ever do a cycle again I'll be ordering from them and doing test, Tren , winny, and primo. 
There also working hard on making halotest and turinabol available. I would have loved to try halotest and turinabol at least once

----------


## Gi812Many

Halo was ok...I was expecting way more as far as becoming stronger. I feel Tren does a better job. I did 30mgs/day. Although everyone's body chemistry is different, for some it may work better? I will vouch for their primo, expensive but its awesome stuff. I ran it my last go round with Test and Mast, had really good results.

----------


## snowblowjoe

Ever do Tbol?

----------


## MuscleInk

> Halo was ok...I was expecting way more as far as becoming stronger. I feel Tren does a better job. I did 30mgs/day. Although everyone's body chemistry is different, for some it may work better? I will vouch for their primo, expensive but its awesome stuff. I ran it my last go round with Test and Mast, had really good results.


I used halotestin from a local supplier. Awesome strength but very harsh to take.

Tbol is decent but not my favorite.

----------


## Gi812Many

Im weird about my usage of orals though...I like to avoid them as much as I can. I do like Winstrol though, have to say its my favorite oral. Even over Dbol . Muscle how would you compare Tbol towards Anavar ?

----------


## Gi812Many

Never ran Tbol

----------


## rblue

....

----------


## ddp2727

> Just wanted to post about my order experience with Belgian Blue. My e-mails were responded to quickly, also they went above and beyond explaining about the product I ordered. Sent donation on Monday, product in mailbox on Saturday! I will be starting an 8 week cycle with test prop and tren ace this weekend. I'll post some results in 2 weeks or so.


This is straight source talk. Edit your post.

----------


## Stevesteveo6

Anyone heard of Steroidea?

----------


## Stevesteveo6

Bump*

----------


## Gi812Many

Steroidea???

----------


## papa-g

Just got a huge stash and will report back on what I think. So far the word is its good $hit. Do I'll let you know. And they got new labels do I'll post up some fresh pics soon.

----------


## Wes201

> Just got a huge stash and will report back on what I think. So far the word is its good $hit. Do I'll let you know. And they got new labels do I'll post up some fresh pics soon.


Looking forward to seeing those pics papa. Thinking about giving theese guys a go myself. I'd rather have i/m winny, but for the price and size they got, ill settle for the oral

----------


## njs

I just got some test e and p. The p had no pip the e hurts a bit the next day.

----------


## Wes201

> I just got some test e and p. The p had no pip the e hurts a bit the next day.




Guys are we still talking about belgian blue????

----------


## njs

Yep, hope its good, i hear great things.

----------


## Wes201

> Yep, hope its good, i hear great things.


Well i see you got prop there, so you will know very quickly if its good to go. I would appriciate if you wouldnt mind keeping us posted, im gonna subscribe to this thread. Or you can even send me a pm and let me know how its goes if you want and dont mind.



BTW, Still looking forward to seeing papas pictures

----------


## njs

> Well i see you got prop there, so you will know very quickly if its good to go. I would appriciate if you wouldnt mind keeping us posted, im gonna subscribe to this thread. Or you can even send me a pm and let me know how its goes if you want and dont mind.
> 
> BTW, Still looking forward to seeing papas pictures


I can do that not a problem

----------


## papa-g

> Well i see you got prop there, so you will know very quickly if its good to go. I would appriciate if you wouldnt mind keeping us posted, im gonna subscribe to this thread. Or you can even send me a pm and let me know how its goes if you want and dont mind.
> 
> BTW, Still looking forward to seeing papas pictures


I'll do it later tonight. But to give you an idea I've got 4 jugs of var and winny. And 13 10ml bottles of prop and tren .

----------


## snowblowjoe

Var, winny, test, tren ? 
Dood that sounds better than a ****ing orgasm I got 1 of the biggest jugs of Winnie and it turned me into a ****ing Stonewall 

if I had more money you bet your ass I would buy the biggest bottle of anavar they had

----------


## papa-g

I'll post pics as soon as I get home. Few hours

----------


## papa-g

Here ya go guys. Proof. Can't wait to start it!!

----------


## Wes201

> Here ya go guys. Proof. Can't wait to start it!!


NICE BRO!!!!!! I'm jelous as hell! j/k bro, not jelous, happy for ya. Looks like theres pretty much nothing to think about, belgian blue what im gonna go with. BTW are those 100cc jugs in the back row?

----------


## ppwc1985

Hey let's us know how that liquid var is, if you don't mind

----------


## papa-g

> Hey let's us know how that liquid var is, if you don't mind


Yes they 100ml. And I will most def report back!

----------


## Squats33

> Anyone heard of Steroidea?


Straight up source talk bro! Edit your post!

----------


## njs

So far so good test p eod 100 and test e 500 a week. On 4th day 1 test e and 2 test p starting to feel good apatite going up and sweating at night and at the gym alot of sweating.

----------


## Gi812Many

Yah I use their Test E, have been for roughly a year and half. Nothing but positive things to say about it. I havent run their Test Prop. Their Tren is ridiculous. I have yet to have a bad experience.

----------


## ironbeck

what kind of oil do they use? every thing looks clear. cotton seed?

----------


## ppwc1985

Grape seed oil

----------


## Gi812Many

They run Organic GSO....They are pretty open about their ingredients they use. I know the orals they use are grain alcohol. Those big pictures that Pappa has are of the orals. When you swirl them the compound mixes and it turns white

----------


## Gi812Many

I wish I had a picture, wait if you go to the first page you can kind of see the color of the oil's. Their Tren E is like Neon yellow

----------


## papa-g

I'll take any picture you guys want. Just ask?

----------


## Gi812Many

Whats up guys...Well just started a cycle of Test, Tren like I always run. After talking with BBP was talked into trying their Dbol . Was looking to bulk up a bit over the winter. Im running 75mgs / daily and man this week it has hit me like a brick wall. I used Dbol one time years ago and now I remember why so many people love it. Did not hit me my first week much, seems like day 7 is where it slammed me. Will let you know how I like the dbol by the end of the 4 weeks  :Smilie:

----------


## ppwc1985

Nice, keep us informed.

----------


## harley121

Hows is their Anavar compare to your fav. other brand? Is is any good?

----------


## snowblowjoe

I really wish they would start carrying their own HGH or at least some tbol and halotest. But the shit they do carry is the legit shit for sure. they're oral winny turned me into a ****ing brick wall

----------


## dmnbca

Hey...I've just gotten some of this product..first time. 2nd cycle. Got cyp, dbol and nolva. dbol is liquid in bottle, like in pics in this thread. Guy I got it from says it's an oral liquid. Does that sound correct? I can't find similar info about other products on.

----------


## Sfla80

> Hey...I've just gotten some of this product..first time. 2nd cycle. Got cyp, dbol and nolva. dbol is liquid in bottle, like in pics in this thread. Guy I got it from says it's an oral liquid. Does that sound correct? I can't find similar info about other products on.


Post a pic please. He closed down lol

----------


## Captncavematt

I have heard nothing but good things about this lab, which is unusual. Typically someone has something bad to say. So I have been interested in trying their products, but can not find them. So basically this thread is like porn to me.... I can see it, read about it, think about it, fantasize about it, but I don't get to touch it!

----------

